# Introduction.



## The philogynist (Jul 7, 2020)

[deleted]


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

I don't think there is a wait anymore (other new posters don't have introductions). 

Alternatively you can post your question in this thread and if needed it can be moved to the appropriate section later.


----------



## The philogynist (Jul 7, 2020)

bobert said:


> I don't think there is a wait anymore (other new posters don't have introductions).
> 
> Alternatively you can post your question in this thread and if needed it can be moved to the appropriate section later.


Ok thanks.


----------

